# West Bay Marsh



## Atxsalt (Oct 21, 2020)

smile says it all. Great day for you guys. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Great trip. Rich is a good guy.


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

Was thinking about booking him for a trip with my son (8 yrs old). This will be his first time to fish saltwater (planning on having him fish a spinning rod rather than the long pole), wondering if you guys had thoughts on whether Rich would be the right guide for that type of day on the water.


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

Great trip! Sorry didn't mean to steal the thread...


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

APoole said:


> Was thinking about booking him for a trip with my son (8 yrs old). This will be his first time to fish saltwater (planning on having him fish a spinning rod rather than the long pole), wondering if you guys had thoughts on whether Rich would be the right guide for that type of day on the water.


just sent you a text


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

TX_Brad said:


> just sent you a text


just got back in town, leaving tomorrow call or text 281 900 3287


----------



## Troutale87 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ice job! Congrats, beautiful fish


----------



## Troutale87 (Jan 17, 2012)

Troutale87 said:


> Ice job! Congrats, beautiful fish


*nice


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

APoole said:


> Was thinking about booking him for a trip with my son (8 yrs old). This will be his first time to fish saltwater (planning on having him fish a spinning rod rather than the long pole), wondering if you guys had thoughts on whether Rich would be the right guide for that type of day on the water.


Sorry , I am late , the answer is yes , spinning tackle nor problem for Rich and he is very calm when putting you on fish. Would be happy to to meet you and your so , I bet I can have casting my 7 wt in an hour. both my kids were casting fly rods in that time frame


----------



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

Mardar1 said:


> Had a great day, hit the jackpot on Fly, Capt. Rich , "Galveston on the Fly" .was our Guide. My daughter got her first Red on fly!
> We had a great time and Rich was so good with her on "pointing out fish"
> View attachment 184863
> View attachment 184864
> .


Good to hear, Rich is on my shortlist for my next trip.


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

APoole said:


> Was thinking about booking him for a trip with my son (8 yrs old). This will be his first time to fish saltwater (planning on having him fish a spinning rod rather than the long pole), wondering if you guys had thoughts on whether Rich would be the right guide for that type of day on the water.


Would definitely giving Rich a call. He’s as nice of a guy as they come and takes his kids out on the skiff regularly so when it comes to getting your son out there he’d be great for it.


----------



## Omar (Feb 4, 2017)

Fished with Rich a few years ago and can absolutely say he is a great guide and a very nice person. I’m sure he would do great with kids.


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Were you fishing with him again last Saturday? I ran into him back in the marsh on 12/4.


----------

